# Garfield Park Mentor



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

I took my two sons (ten and three) fishing. We caught so many fish my three year old was entertained for *3*hours!!! My older son caught a real nice sized snapper and a smaller one as well. He wanted to keep it to make turtle soup but as I have not idea how to make turtle soup we cut it loose. Then he caugth the thing again. In all it was like 8 times. Everytime he dropped the bait(hotdogs) into this paticular hole he came up with this ticked off snapper. 

It was such a good time!! As usual I forgot the camera so I dont have pics. I am going to have to buy a camera and stick in my TB so I dont forget.


----------



## castmasterdee (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey were is garfield park located, and what kind of fish did you guys catch there.Is there any other kid frendly fishing spots in mentor?


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

sounds like a good time! its by the great lakes mall...

*Is there any other kid frendly fishing spots in mentor?*

Veterans Memorial Park is pretty good for kids TONS of blue gill on Hopkins rd..


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

The lagoons are good sometimes. Belflower park has a watershed that has a ton of small and medium LM bass. Presidents Park has a lot of panfish and bullheads.


----------



## KidSalty (Jun 12, 2008)

Veterans Park off 615 (Hopkins) is great for kids.

I caught 2 decent catfish there last night, and my brother has landed a couple nice bass. That being said, it can be fun for the adults too.


----------



## castmasterdee (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the info guys... I reallly appreciate it.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Try this for the catfish, works for my grand kids. I do not know if the Kool Aid is just to get color. The hot dogs do absorb all the color and become blood red.

Not my original recipe. 

I keep a supply in a glass canning jar, instead of just an overnight soak.

Catfish Chunk Bait 


Make your own chunk baits by slicing inexpensive hot dogs into 1-inch pieces and putting them in a plastic tub. Add a package of*strawberry Kool-Aid*(unsweetened) and 2 tablespoons of minced garlic. Fill the tub with water and allow the wieners to marinate overnight. Hook. Cast. Fish. Catch.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

For my Son said:


> I took my two sons (ten and three) fishing. We caught so many fish my three year old was entertained for *3*hours!!! My older son caught a real nice sized snapper and a smaller one as well. He wanted to keep it to make turtle soup but as I have not idea how to make turtle soup we cut it loose. Then he caugth the thing again. In all it was like 8 times. Everytime he dropped the bait(hotdogs) into this paticular hole he came up with this ticked off snapper.
> 
> 
> 
> It was such a good time!! As usual I forgot the camera so I dont have pics. I am going to have to buy a camera and stick in my TB so I dont forget.



Did you mainly catch gills?


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

What kind of fish did you catch?


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

We haven't fished there in years. The pond is very silty and we got skunked the last time we went. We catch a ton of gills at veterans.


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

For my Son said:


> The lagoons are good sometimes. Belflower park has a watershed that has a ton of small and medium LM bass. Presidents Park has a lot of panfish and bullheads.



Any carp in presidents park?


----------

